# WHO IS EXCITED?!?!



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Finally seeing some great bucks! One will be close to 30'' maybe 28-29" but with a bow?!?! I am all for it! THe new Carnage is sweet! I shoot everday and I am getting ready to blow a gasket! I want the hunt to be here! Work is killing me already!

Anyone shooting?!? lets get some scouting pics up! hunting season is around the corner!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been behind this year.Have not shot much or been out scouting. But im ready for the hunt to be here.So I can have a break from yard work.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm super pumped! Been shooting my Bear everyday! I haven't been out much yet. There is too much run off still where I'm looking to go. Hopefully the roads will open soon! I'm hoping to be able to get out scouting soon. I'm planning on taking off a whole week this year so I hope it turns out to be a great hunt!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm excited for the hunt more for the vacation aspect this year. It's been an extremely hectic summer and will continue to be so for another month or so. I haven't bothered to scout because I can't afford the gas, I'm not really a trophy hunter anyway, and I've known my hunting area since I was about knee high. 

I might very well come home empty handed, but I'm hoping that a relaxing vacation in the mountains with my favorite cousin will be just what I need.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Markthehunter88 said:


> Finally seeing some great bucks! One will be close to 30'' maybe 28-29" but with a bow?!?! I am all for it! THe new Carnage is sweet! I shoot everday and I am getting ready to blow a gasket! I want the hunt to be here! Work is killing me already!
> 
> Anyone shooting?!? lets get some scouting pics up! hunting season is around the corner!


Yep, excited for the hunt, been scouting a new area a lot because of where I work. It's funny because I don't want to shoot the biggest buck I've seen I want to shoot this buck with a cheater going straight backwards. He is still 25 wide so it's good :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm excited for the elk hunt just because I didn't think I'd even be hunting this year. That said, my girl just signed papers on a house in Kamas yesterday so I'll be a lot closer to where I want to hunt as well when the time comes. Now just need to get up pokin around and see what I can find in the area.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

I am really looking forward to the hunt this year. Have not done much scouting yet but that will change. Have been shooting my recurve three times a week and built some new arrows for this season. The looking forward is killing me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'm excited for the elk hunt just because I didn't think I'd even be hunting this year. That said, my girl just signed papers on a house in Kamas yesterday so I'll be a lot closer to where I want to hunt as well when the time comes. Now just need to get up pokin around and see what I can find in the area.


If your lady just signed papers up by Kamas. I sure in hell wont be hunting where we was hunting. Why not learn the area around Kamas and hunt big bulls over.Plus less driving.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I am getting excited as well. Been scouting a little bit, found a new waterhole hoepfully as it get hotter this summer the deer will start using it more. Been shooting quite a bit and had my bow shooting pretty good then I discovered that one of my buss cables is coming apart. Decided to change the string at the same time so I will have to get a new string shot in and everything tuned again. 

Only 44 more days!!!! -*|*-


Mark


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

44 days!!! AHHH!!! haha Kamas has some elk for sure... my bro killed a nice 300'' bull up that way on the youth rifle at 17 yards lol I will shoot any good buck with a bow... i am also taking Friday, Saturday, Mon-Fri off!!! a full 7 days in the woods if i want!!!


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not excited...


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I'm way excited. I'm hunting a new area this year (Tushar Mountain Range) so I am a little nervous. Tried scouting a couple weeks ago, still way to much snow. I am headed up again this week, hope I see something.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup , pretty pumped!,,,,,,,,,

We have both deer/doe & cow/elk hunts that start August 1st...

3 weeks from Monday were hunt'in!

Plus I have and archery deer permit & both a cow and bull elk tags...

One boy has SE deer, gets all three hunts,,,+ a cow tag he can fill on any
of these hunts..........Oh YA, and a youth any bull permit (most excited for this hunt)

And my wife has a SE rifle deer permit.....

Works out to 80+ hunting days we have between aug 1st and nov 1st.. 8)


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> I have been behind this year.Have not shot much or been out scouting. But im ready for the hunt to be here.So I can have a break from yard work.


+1


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

pretty excited...just purchased my ticket to come back for the first week of archery elk/deer...then back to the south for some more deer action *()*


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

way pumped, can hardly wait.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not excited. I don't think about it all day every day. I can wait. I'm not going scouting this weekend.....


----------

